# a question regarding pfd's.....



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm off to coffs tmrw to get myself one, i just wanna know, is there a difference between the "kayaking" ones and the pfd 2 ones for like jet skiing and stuff.... is it a comfort thing? and the neoprene, would that get hot?

cheers big ears!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm no expert on them but I would get something that your comfortable wearing (obviously for blokes who dont have chesty bits its probably less of an issue. :wink: ) and allows for good arm movements and is easy to put on and take off (try them on before you buy). 
They range in price from about $70 -$150 (pdf2). I paid $70 for mine and find it does the job. Yes it is a little hot when the weather is the same, but when its cooler it helps to keep you warm.
I dont know if there is any major difference in the purpose built kayak pdf2's and the cheaper ones.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for that, i guess i'll try some on tmrw, my budget is limited and the specific kayak ones around here seem a bit pricey...


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Kayak PFDs tend to leave the arms and shoulders free so that paddling isn't restricted. You will find that the jetski PFDs have less freedom in the shoulders


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

There are certain laws that affect which PFD you can use offshore.

Go for high-visibility ones. Preferably with pockets like the Perception Tempo PFD or Ultra Treck (which is cheaper and more durable). These are ideal for fishing.

Also consider both arm movement and how much breathability there is.

Ones designed and sold by kayaking companies are designed with paddlers in mind and allow for the kind of arm movement you will want. They are comfortable enough to wear all the time.

Ones designed for the likes of wakeboarding - do not necessarily allow for arm movement and are not necessarily very comfortable to sit in for long periods.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Kerrie as everyone has mentioned big arm holes are a must and thats where the cheap PFD2s can fail you as they are more general purpose with no paddling considerations in design.

I find them very hot and suggest a model that has a zip down the front, then you can leave partially unzipped when required and just leave connected at the waist, and only takes a second to zip up again

A look in the Surf Course report and the first pic shows the difference in styles


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks everyone! i'll scout around today and see what i can find!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

bloody nothing..... only 2 shops in coffs have em and couldn't find one for under $139... (a bit out of my price range)... but i have ways and means of getting what i want lol i'll def have one by forster!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

forgot to add, i did get an sx-40 lol and my first popper, and some new line, and some camping stuff, and some more cambuckle straps etc etc etc!


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

mmm....sx40 ..


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Kerry like pheonix i use and reccomend a trek ultra comffy with big arm slots and lots of good pockets.
I regularly carry in mine - fish grips, needle nose pliers,signalling mirror, about 8-10 packets of gulps a few packets of squidgies, waterproof camera, and they have a zip section on the back for a water bladder.

Worth saving for
I hope i don't fall over board soon, i'm a float gulp factory :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi Kerri
Just thought I'd mention that I have a PFD that I got from Anaconda on special. It has plastic clips down the front which makes it easy to get on and off.
However when I did the surf entry course at Currumbin last Sunday, I came off a couple of times, and to cut a long story short, those clips were a bloody big hinderence when trying to get back into the yak, simply because they kept catching on the sides of the yak, and with your body wieght pressing down on them it really difficult to pull yourself in.
I think I'll get another one with either a zip on the front or side entry.
Just something to consider.

Regards
Chris


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hi Kerri,
Try for one that has good size pockets. They are very handy for a small tackle box, whistle, folding knife etc.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Kerri - what did you end up buying?


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

haven't got one as yet, I have a couple of avenues unexplored lol til forster, will def have one by then!


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Anyone use an inflatable?


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

PFD not companion :!:


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

I just got an inflatable one... I wanted one anyway for the stink boat. I tried the others but just way too uncomfortable, but it was a limited range at this particular dealer. I would prefer the idea of having the thing already providing boyancy as I go over, particularly in a yak. Of course too I am thinking whether or not it is working before I sink... Still it is very comfortable.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

ok i got one today, its a mti adventure "Reflex II" pretty comfy and has 2 pockets in the front for 88 bucks. hopefully the sea will be calm on the weekend and i wont need to float in it hahaha!


----------

